# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Lỗi driver Audio

## simanhdung1

pà con xem giúp mình với:emlaugh:

----------


## ilgod

bạn nói vậy ai hiểu nỗi lỗi gì ?

----------


## noithatquangvinh

> bạn nói vậy ai hiểu nỗi lỗi gì ?


có nghĩa là cài driver âm thanh thì bị như vậy và ko cài được nữa
nếu bạn cài từ cd driver thì cop ra máy mà cài, nếu cóp cài không được thì down trên mạng về cài, vẫn không được thì cho win tự cài, không được tiếp thì nghi ngờ error win, loại nghi ngờ win thì gắn lại ram, gắn ram roài vẫn bị thì chuyển sang hdd ( nói thì vậy thôi chứ ko đến vậy)

----------


## jaybee

mình cài từ cd ko dc, dùng cả phần mềm drivereasy cũng ko dc nữa, nản.

----------


## thanhmaximum

nhưng nhà mình có 1 số phần mềm mà không thể dùng win 7 đc, chứ mình thì mình thích win 7 hơn.

----------


## thai93tb1

> pà con xem giúp mình với:emlaugh:


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này có thể do bộ cài driver của bạn bị lỗi hoặc driver của bạn cài không tương thích với máy của bạn.
tốt nhất bạn nên cài driver theo đĩa main kèm theo máy hoặc bạn xem main của bạn là hãng nào, model của nó là gì và vào trang chủ của hãng để download driver.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## thoinay

> trường hợp này có thể do bộ cài driver của bạn bị lỗi hoặc driver của bạn cài không tương thích với máy của bạn.
> tốt nhất bạn nên cài driver theo đĩa main kèm theo máy hoặc bạn xem main của bạn là hãng nào, model của nó là gì và vào trang chủ của hãng để download driver.


đĩa main thì mình mất rồi, mình lên trang cua foxconn (máy mình main foxconn) để download driver nhưng cũng ko dc

----------


## giahuy76

bạn nói quá đơn giản và thiếu thông tin là sao mọi người có thể giúp đc...

----------


## rinkatori

vậy bạn cần thông tin gì[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thangnguyenseo

> đĩa main thì mình mất rồi, mình lên trang cua foxconn (máy mình main foxconn) để download driver nhưng cũng ko dc


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn làm theo hướng dẫn sau nhé:
bạn vào start chọn run gõ lệnh: dxdiag >> nhấn ok >> 1 bảng hiện ra, nó sẽ liệt kê các phần cứng trong máy của bạn. bạn chup cho mình cái ảnh của cái bảng đó, mình sẽ tìm driver cho bạn
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## ykhoapasteur

thanks pà con nha, thì ra cái bản window của mình có vấn đề, mình đã cài lại bản windows khác và ok rồi

----------


## tunghk54

tim dia driver theo may thi lau qua. hoac ko co'. bay gio tot nhat ban nen dung phan mem ghost lai win bang ban ghost da cau hinh. hoac la ban dung phan mem cai driver tu dong " drvs3" la ok ngay.

----------

